# 722 split via Component & HDMI...PPV problem



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, so I posted a while back that I was successful in feeding my 722 to two different HDTVs. The living room is by Component and the master bedroom by HDMI. I tried my 1st PPV the other day from the living room and it was giving me some HDCP compliant issue and wouldn't let me order. I then disconnected the component cable and went to the bedroom and setup the recording. It was successful and I was able to view some of it in there. Now I'm ready to watch the movie from the beginning in the living room and it's a black screen. In other words, it only works on the HDMI fed HDTV. Is there a way around this? I don't recall seeing anything about this in the forums nor did anyone mention it when I was asking for help on this setup. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

No real work around other then just having one form of output from tv1 connected at a time, anything else breaks HDCP, which is exactly what it is suppose to do.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually the problem is that HDCP protection doesn't exist on component video, so if what you're watching requires HDCP protection, you'll have to watch it in the Master bedroom.


----------



## dtrose (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm about to order a new 722 and planned to split the HD by both component and HDMI. If this copy protection thing ONLY an issue for PPV? Meaning can I still watch everything else (including HBO, etc) if both Component and HDMI are connected?


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have no problems watching anything else on the HDMI or component outputs and I have both connected to seperate tv"s. I have Cinemax and those movies play just fine on either tv. I don't know about HBO, Showtime, etc. but I would assume those would be ok as well. I rarely buy any PPV movies or events so I haven't had much experience with those.

I heard a rumor that the powers that be(movie industry) would like all of the carriers to limit the component outputs on their equipment to SD only because of copy problems.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It isn't a rumor. The BDA (Blu-Ray Disc Association) agreed not to implement the ICT (Image Constraint Token) until 2012, but it's expected that many/most Blu-Ray discs manufactured after that date will probably have the ICT set to require an HDCP-compliant connection, and will force analog outputs down to a max of 480p. Many consumers obviously won't like it (many would never notice, though, as most folks who bought TVs over the last 5 years use HDMI), but the content owners can't wait to kill analog, with its lack of any real copy protection.

It's hard to say what will happen with other delivery methods, but HBO has talked about the possibility of eventually requiring HDCP connections for their HD content. Keep in mind that ALL TV providers' set-top boxes were designed to enforce these limits when the content-providers decide to implement them, so if, say, HBO turns them on, it will affect everyone, no matter who your provider is.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Use an HDMI splitter and run a long HDMI cable to the other TV. Here is the link to that you can also buy a good HDMI cable here as well.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=4921&seq=1&format=2


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

NVM, misread the fricking OP.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually he said he was gettign it on the component feed. QED.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> That does not help the OP's issue. He's getting the HDCP error on the HDMI feed.


It actually DOES solve the problem, since both TVs are (presumably) HDCP compliant. The OP's problem stems from the fact that the receiver detects a digital connection AND an analog connection, and is programmed to lock things down when that happens. Analog ONLY wouldn't be a problem (except for 1080p content, which *requires* an HDCP-compliant digital connection), but you can't mix analog and HDMI with HDCP-protected content.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you try starting the movie with component unplugged, then connecting it to see if the HDMI would not be re-checking the component output (more than one way to skin a cat thing).


----------

